# Horse Tattoos?!



## JustDressageIt

My suggestion is googling "horse logo" that will bring up some really neat lineart for various things. 
I also suggest, if you can, pinning the tattoo design on your bathroom mirror for a month or two to make sure it's "the one" and not something you're going to get sick of easily. Of course, again just a suggestion


----------



## madisonfriday

I have a "hoof" print on my shoulder I'd love to get move going down my back - everyone says my luck is running out - but its not for the luck reasons, I got it because its like a hoof print in the sand not a lucky horseshoe hanging up at a barn lol


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

Maybe something along these lines? ---------> Google Image Result for http://www.fotosearch.com/bthumb/UNC/UNC171/u18265852.jpg
I googled "horse stampede" You might want to go with a stampede picture to get all the horses in.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507

heres mine i designed it myself









this is after i had it recolored, it took 5 hrs. i have to go back a second time bc my skin doesnt take color well.


----------



## goldilockz

Find the tattoo you like, hang it on the fridge, and if you still want it after a year of no alterations/changes, then get it.

Are your parents going with you to sign for it?


----------



## riccil0ve

I have no idea what you should get, it all depends on your personal taste. 

When I get a tattoo, it's going to say "ricci love" in some kind of pretty black lettering and it's going to be on the outside of my right foot, the "r" by my ankle, the "e" by my pinky toe.

I've also thought of hoof prints on my ribs. It's hard to explain, but I'd want four, set like they would be if a really tiny horse were walking up my side. Of course, that would be really painful.

I don't like big tattoes, so I wouldn't dream of getting one like the picture that was posted. Although it looks great! I don't mean to be offensive, it's just too big for me. =]

My biggest concern for getting any tatoo is putting it somewhere that won't sag with age and get distorted, and it can be hidden if you need it be. It's also very important that you will want it forever. You can go and get whatever you want pierced, and ten years later can take it out. A little scar, but no harm done. A tattoo is forever. Obvious, yes, but some people just need to be reminded. =]


----------



## CharliesMom

Its a really big decision to get a tattoo. I have four and love all of mine but i know a lot of people who didn't think it through and have really regretted it so its not something to be taken lightly.
Get something that has huge meaning to you. Don't get something that you think other people will like. 
AND RIBS HURT!!!! 'specially to the floaters.
:wink:


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova

I dont know if you're religous or not but you could get a cross that is made out of horse shoes. I think that would look really awesome since its gonna be your first tattoo. something of that nature.


----------



## Barrelracer Up

Have you had it done yet?
Maybe a heart with a fourleaf clover vine or barbwire draped around it and the hoof prints crossing over it?
If your horse wears shoes, take an old one and have the artist base them on his hoof print.
If I was braver, I have a mare I would like to have on my shoulder. Would take the artist her pic.
Goodluck


----------



## dashygirl

If you Google "horse tattoos" a lot of cool things pop up.
This was my personal favorite:


----------



## dantexeventer

I event, and have professional aspirations, and so the tattoo I'd personally love to get is four outlines of stars in a row - probably on my wrist or the back of my neck - and when I do a CCI*,get the first star filled in, a CCI**, the second, and so on


----------



## QHDragon

Here's mine, might be able inspire you some.


----------



## morganshow11

I want to get a tattoo but it will hurt badddddd in guessing


----------



## Spastic_Dove

It's a tattoo...it's supposed to hurt. 
Really, I didn't think it was bad at all. It all depends on the individual.


----------



## Jake and Dai

It also depends on the location...some hurt worse than others but it is rather addicting regardless. LOL

I have 2 horse tattoos but unfortunately hubby has the camera and is traveling.


----------



## QHDragon

Mine hurt like heck, but then again it is right on my shoulder blade. 

I'm thinking about getting one on my lower back (on the side, not a tramp stamp). Can't decide if I want to get another horse tattoo or get a dragon tattoo. Right now I have a couple horse ones that I like, I can't find a dragon one that I really like yet though.


----------



## Qtswede

The thinner the skin/bonier the area, the more it hurts. And to me, it mostly felt like a cat scratch. not a big deal, just more intense cat scratch closer to the bony/ thinner areas.


----------



## NicoleS11

none of my tattoos really hurt. The one on my back shoulder blade to shoulder blade hurt a bit...but i think more than any thing i was just sick of sitting there for so long...the one on my wrist was a little funky feeling because he was so close to the nerves that my fingers were like twitching..


----------



## kandice

I actually plan on getting a tattoo in a few weeks. It'll be my first and it'll be in memorial to my late husband. Just one on my wrist that says, "sweet dreams". Not a horse one, but that's a neat idea. =] I love the one that was posted on the front page, I bet it hurt but it's so neat!


----------



## charlene1985

a bit late but here is mine, just an idea


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Hehe! I was at the markets today and got a "fake" tattoo. Its sorta like a real one but it washs off after about a month. My aunty convinced me to get one and I just HAD to get a little horsey. Here he is, I named him "Chinga" so I'll always have Chinga with me for a month, then I'll go and get another one:


Maybe you could do that? Then decide if you really want one.


----------



## ridingismylife2

I really want a horse silhouette tattoo like* these.
*I'll probably get one next year when I turn 18.  
I'm allowed to get one now, but I would have to pay for it myself and at the moment I'm broke. 
I also want to get a S and T (mixed together) tattoo with my bff. It's a long story, a freaky and hilarious one that I never want to forget.


----------

